# Mountainbike Verein im Saarland



## gemorje (6. März 2003)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich wollte mich diese Saison ziemlich kompromisslos dem "Leistungsmountainbiking" widmen und an diversen Rennen/Marathons in der Umgebung (<200km) teilnehmen. Da sowas meiner Meinung nach in Vereinen einfacher zu managen/realisieren ist wollte ich mich nun einem anschließen.
Welche guten könnt ihr mir denn empfehlen?
Also ich wohn im Umkreis von Neunkirchen (genauergesagt in Elversberg). Der Mistral Neunkirchen würde sich zwar anbieten doch ich habe nicht nur gute Sachen über ihn gehört.
Am liebsten wär mir St.Wendel (ist ja auch die saarländische MTB-Hochburg) doch ich weiß nicht welchen.
Ich hab hier so ne Übersicht (http://www.saarradtouren.de/vereine/vereine.html) welche besagt dass es in WND ein paar (4 ander Zahl) gibt.
Es muss nicht unbedingt St.Wendel sein...doch der Verein sollte gute Jugendarbeit leisten(bin schließlich noch 15).
Irgendwelche Tipps?


----------



## Maui (7. März 2003)

was heißt den bitte "leistungsmountainbiken"  
Meinst du damit 20000km mit bike im jahr schruppen und
dann im race die uhr besiegen oder watt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elvis (7. März 2003)

oh gott, hey campyonly, hier isn kolesch von dir....was macht ihr nur? was ist denn an der cc-(SM)quälerei bitteschön so geil?
...die pussies stehen auf die coole typen...mit haaren an den beinen, wohlgemerkt... ...gay?!!?
also meister, du bist 15!!! also noch lernwillig,...wie wär´s denn mit downhill, dual oder biker-x....? check it out!

einen verein gibt´s auch(taufrisch)...kannste im forum hier ja nachlesen....

überlegs dir, für cc findest du hier aber bestimmt gleichgesinnte, die dir weiterhelfen...

cu on track


----------



## eggmanie (7. März 2003)

Gemorje Gemorje!!

Du bist doch aus Elversberg,check DU doch mal ab,wo in Sulzweiler diese ominöse Strecke sein soll!
Biste am Sonntag in Bischmisheim bei der CTF dabei???Geht durchs Ensheimer tal und funzt echt mega (classiker).Könnte dich auch morjens mim Audo abholen kommen in Elvers.

cu at the trails


----------



## gemorje (7. März 2003)

@eggmanie:

hab noch nie was von einer ominösen Strecke in Sulzbach gehört.
heut komm ich wohl auch nicht dazu danach zu suchen weil ich heut richtung Kirkel fahren will. Also frühestens Morgen oder Anfang nächster Woche (je nach Wetter).

klar, wenn du mich mitnimmst fahr ich bei der CTF mit, kein problem.
Bin eigentlich immer nur für mich persönlich gefahren...nie in einer organisierten Gruppe. Macht ja aber nix.

@Elvis:
 ich versteh zum großen Teil nur Bahnhof.
Zum Thema DH, Dual und Biker-X: *NEIN*  

@Maui:
ja


----------



## campyonly (7. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Elvis _
> *oh gott, hey campyonly, hier isn kolesch von dir....was macht ihr nur? was ist denn an der cc-(SM)quälerei bitteschön so geil?
> ...die pussies stehen auf die coole typen...mit haaren an den beinen, wohlgemerkt... ...gay?!!?
> also meister, du bist 15!!! also noch lernwillig,...wie wär´s denn mit downhill, dual oder biker-x....? check it out!
> ...



@Elvis: Da bist Du mal wieder so einem Gerücht aufgesessen - woher kommt das bloß...? (Nebenbei, Elvis: Kann es sein, daß Du auch noch heftigst in der Pubertät steckst...? ).
Mal so nebenbei: Mädels ist das ALLES völlig ********GAL, was wir hier machen - ob's Skaten ist, 'nen 5-fach-Salto vom 10meter-Turm, Snowboarden oder sonstwas! Da denkt man immer: Ich trainier' jetzt wie blöde was auch immer, markier' den coolen und dann himmeln die chicks mich an - und was ist: Es geht ihnen am Arsch vorbei! So sieht'S aus (das einzige was zieht, ist verletzt im Krankenhaus zu liegen - da kommen die Mutterinstinkte hoch... -Das - und da geb' ich Elvis recht - sollte aber dann schon bei was krassem passiert sein und nicht, weil einem der Bierkasten auf den Fuß fgefallen ist....)

So viel dazu!

Und: Wo ist eigentlich der Unterschied, ob ich ewig versuche irgendeinen Abschnitt in 'nem Park lebend oder stylisch 'runterzukommen, oder ob ich versuche meine Zeit in St. Wendel unter 5 Std. zu drücken? Erzähl' mir jetzt nicht, Du wolltest nicht auch "besser" werden... 

Jo - St.Wendel fahr' ich bestimmt nicht, weil die Strecke so geil wär' - entweder ich bin gut drauf, denke, ich kann wieder was von meiner Zeit abknapsen und fahr' ohne die Landschaft auch nur eines Blickes zu würdigen oder an der Verpflegung zu halten durch, daß mir die Knochen 3 Wochen später noch wehtun, oder ich lass' es. Für nur mal eben gemütlich durch's St.Wendeler Land zu fahren, brauch' ich keine Startgebühr abdrücken!

Wenn ich 'n Hardtail fahre, liegen die Herausforderungen halt einfach tiefer: Da ist's dann nicht der Bender Gedächtnis-Drop,, sondern eben diese fiese Stufe mit der Wurzel dahinter - oder eben der Dalco am Gardasee WO ICH SCHON SEIT JAHREN WEGEN DEN GANZEN SCHEISS DOWNHILLERN; DIE DA DEN GANZEN TAG NUR DEN TREMALZO RAUFSHUTTELN UND RUNTERPFLÜGEN NICHT MEHR GEWESEN BIN! 

Fahr' ich halt weiter am Fernpass, Füssen, Oberstdorf.... Wie war nochmal die Zeitangabe von dem Moser für den Anstieg? Was? So lange??? Das geht doch locker in der Hälfte der Zeit!!! Los geht's!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maui (7. März 2003)

[email protected] ja ja unser elvis. bin auch auf seinen no foot in todnau gespannt. aber was solls. 
einige von uns haben halt schon ihre XC karriere hinter sich und i.d.R. macht man ja kein schritt zurück oder?
ein X-over event wär geil um alle differenzen zu begleichen.
z.b 50km durchs ländle (meintwegen auch incl. perverser wurzeln aller St. wendel  ) und dann ein paar rides in Bad Wildbad.
Problem ist nur, wer hat bock auf 50km radeln ?

  ne bei gelegenheit kann man ja mal zusammen ne runde gemütlich radeln gehen. Wir kommen nicht in Fullface und du läßt bitte die rosa gummi hose aus ok  

so long


----------



## Elvis (10. März 2003)

@campyonly...jetzt bleib´mal locker alder...wir sind halt jungs, die ab und an mal was pubertäres machen, so what...ich bin halt noch lebendig und spiele noch kein golf!!!!!

seh´die sach net so verbissen, wenn ich mal´ne bissle texte, spass muss sein...und wenn du angriffsfläche bittest, muss du dich nicht wundern...


----------



## gemorje (10. März 2003)

eigentlich wollte ich nur wissen welcher verein empfehlenswert ist


----------



## Elvis (10. März 2003)

tja, deine frage ist wohl irgendwie untergegangen.....

ich kann dir leider nicht sagen, wo du am besten aufgehoben bist, aber eine idee wäre doch, dass du dir so zwei drei vereine aussuchst und dort mal reinschnupperst. 
so was wie ein probetraining...sagen können dir die leutz viel, nur du musst herausfinden, ob du mit den vereinsstrukturen, sowie den typen dort klarkommst....ich würde es wohl so machen.

viel spass und vielleicht postest du mal, warum und weshalb du dich dann für den jeweiligen laden entschieden hast.

cu on track


----------



## Dj-Airstrike (10. März 2003)

ganz einfach: steig auf dh ds usw. um und dann kommste zu den soulridern!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (10. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dj-Airstrike _
> *ganz einfach: steig auf dh ds usw. um und dann kommste zu den soulridern!!!!!!! *



aha na dann. und wann steigen wir nochmal auf die kiste. 
werd jetzt wohl erstma nich können. aber anfang april rockts.
mach dir mal gedanken wann T an der reihe ist. Im april sollten wir da schonmal aufschlagen.

aloha


----------



## Nakamur (13. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gemorje _
> *
> Es muss nicht unbedingt St.Wendel sein...doch der Verein sollte gute Jugendarbeit leisten(bin schließlich noch 15).
> Irgendwelche Tipps? *



Ich denke mal die einzigen, die CC leistungsmäßig für Jugendliche richtig was machen sind die Leute vom RSC Mistral Neunkirchen. Das sind auch die einzigen die glaub ich einige Erfolge vorzuweisen haben. In St. Wendel  (RSC St. Wendel) siehts da glaub ich nicht so rosig aus. Dann gibts da noch die St. Ingberter die dieses Jahr den einzigen saarländischen Marathon veranstalten.Wie es da aber  mit Jugendarbeit aussieht, keine Ahnung.

CU on the trail
Nakamur


----------



## gemorje (13. März 2003)

Der RSC Mistral wär für mich ja am günstigsten.
Ich glaub ich ruf da morgen mal an.
Wenn ich sage dass ich mein Rad vom Matthias Schnappka hab werden die mich bestimmt (hoffentlich) nett empfangen


----------



## gemorje (14. März 2003)

hab grad mit jemandem vom Mistral gesprochen.
also morgen um 14 uhr geh ich erst mal ins jugendtraining.
wenn ich mich nicht so dusselig anstelle hab gute chancen gefördert zu werden  
bin mal gespannt.
über weiteres unterrichte ich euch


----------



## gemorje (15. März 2003)

So, ich war dann mal im Training.
Überraschender Weise war der Trainer jemand, den ich von irgendwo anders her kenne. Er heißt Daniel Müller.....ich kenn ihn aber nur unter seinem Spitznamen Gerd. hehe. So kanns gehen. Trainiert wurde Sprint, Slalom, Abfahrten und diverser anderer technischer Firlefanz 
Am Donnerstag geh ich dann zu der Besprechung der Lizensfahrer und bekomme dort mein Team-Trikot (der RSC Mistral hat ein eigenes Team). Am 30.03. geh ich dann schon für den Verein in Deidesheim an den Start.


----------



## Maui (15. März 2003)

na dann mo viel spaß beim fitnessradeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eggmanie (15. März 2003)

Hmmmmmm,na dann mal much more fun wünsche ich dir in deinem 'neuen' Verein.
Ich hoffe und wünsche dir das es sich im Verein so entwickelt wie du es dir wünschen tust.
Mit 15 Jahren hätte ich vielleicht erstmal gelebt und... maybe erstmal in mich hinein geschaut....ich weis nicht wie ich sagen soll...meine Seele (soul) sprechen lassen.
Dennoch,die Jungs in NK werden sich hoffentlich um dich kümmern UND in Deidesheim schaue ich mir DICH an!!!!!Wenn dann keiner 'für dich da ist' dann...*kicher* haben W I R hier allen grund selbigen zu....*wand*!!!
Mach locker und viel spass!!!!!!


----------



## EvilFriso (28. März 2003)

Hallo Jungs

Das passt hier gerade so schön hin.
Die Gründung unseres Vereins liegt in den letzten Zügen.
Laut Flori ist alles soweit durch, die Gründungsmitglieder aus unserer letzten Sitzung im JUZ müssen nur noch beim Notar unterschreiben. An dieser Stelle noch der kleine Hinweis, es haben noch nicht alle bezahlt!!!!
Wenn die letzten Schritte auch durch sind, würde ich vorschlagen eine kleine Gründungsfeier zu organisieren.
Ciao Friso


----------



## gemorje (30. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von eggmanie _
> *Hmmmmmm,na dann mal much more fun wünsche ich dir in deinem 'neuen' Verein.
> Ich hoffe und wünsche dir das es sich im Verein so entwickelt wie du es dir wünschen tust.
> Mit 15 Jahren hätte ich vielleicht erstmal gelebt und... maybe erstmal in mich hinein geschaut....ich weis nicht wie ich sagen soll...meine Seele (soul) sprechen lassen.
> ...


man sieht sich  
aso: halte einfach nach dem siegertreppchen ausschau. ich steh ganz oben


----------



## gemorje (30. März 2003)

na, haste mich beobachtet?
Rennen 3a, 3.Platz


----------



## eshmann666 (16. Juni 2010)

Hi,

ich versuche mich mal an diesen Thread etwas anzuhängen.
Ich werde ab August in der Umgebung von Saarbrücken wohnen und arbeiten. Im Moment bin ich Mitglied in einem Mountainbikeclub Emmendingen (BaWü). Die bieten neben der Förderung von Jugendlichen und Rennfahrern auch Ausfahrten von gemütlich bis Trail&Technik an. Da mir das Fahren im Verein viel Spaß gemacht hat suche ich nun nach einem tollen Verein in der Umgebung von Saarbrücken, der auch einfach Ausfahrten anbietet. Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?
Gute Bikeläden wären auch gut zu wissen !

Viele Grüße
eshmann666


----------



## Limit83 (17. Juni 2010)

RSC St. Ingbert - vom Zentrum Saarbrücken bis zum Vereinstreffpunkt ca. 30-40 Minuten Anreise mit dem Rad.


----------

